

Why my first startup in the valley “flopped” - auston
http://emmanuelpozo.com/post/28603867718/startup-flop

======
juststef
Great story. On the verge of launching my own startup, and I've definitely
struggled with whether or not to incubate (this, of course, is assuming they'd
have me). I've heard from countless people—and I now agree—that the loss of
capital is nothing compared to what you gain. After all, 100% of nothing is
still nothing.

I also think it's great that you were able to recognize the mistakes you've
made; And now that I'm sure you've learned from them, hopefully one day you'll
have another opportunity to put what you've learned to use.

